# DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Oktober



> *DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze​*Nachdem die Angler, Vereine und Kreisverbände des DAV  mehrheitlich keine Einwände gegen die vom DAV-Bund vorgelegten Entwürfe von Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag hatten, sind damit von diesen mehrheitlich die jetzt geltenden Grundsätze und Richtlinien des VDSF akzeptiert, die ja nach dem Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV weiterhin gelten.
> 
> Während die Grundsätze des DAV von den DAV-Anglern nun zu Gunsten der VDSF-Richtlinien aufgegeben wurden.
> 
> ...


----------



## ayron (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Gamer Over!.....

Gut gespielt , leider verloren....


----------



## daci7 (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Damit ists anscheinend gegessen.
Positiv: nurnoch ein Verband auf den man meckern kann.
Negativ: absolut kein Entgegenkommen in allen das Angeln betreffenden Punkten.
|evil:


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Juchhuuuu - es gibt demnächst viele freie (ehemalige Pool-) Gewässer zu pachten / kaufen ..... da ist der Esel im Galopp zum Schlachter gerannt.
Aber halt jeder so wie er es verdient / haben will - zum Glück steht Suizid in Deutschland nicht unter Strafe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Defätisten ;-))))


----------



## velvet (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Thomas,
das ist nicht so ganz richtig.

_Eine Änderung von Verschmelzungsvertrag und Satzung ist im DAV nun nicht mehr möglich, da die Einladungen zur Versammlung mit den Dokumenten versandt wurden._
_
_Bei beiden Unterlagen handelt es sich um Entwürfe (haben dies auch in der Überschrift), die von den jeweiligen Mitgliederversammlungen noch beschlossen werden müssen.
Dabei können Änderungen in den jeweilgen Versammlungen mit erforderlicher Mehrheit eingebracht und beschlossen werden. 
Ist zwar illusorisch, aber rechtlich immer noch möglich.

Aufgrund der gesetzlich verlangten Frist mussten diese beiden Entwürfe mit weiteren Unterlagen jetzt ausgelegt werden.

Interessant ist bei den Gesamt-Unterlagen zur gesetzlichen Auslegung auch, dass es hier zwei Verschmelzungsberichte gibt, einen vom VDSF und einen vom DAV.

Konnten die beiden Verbände sich nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Bericht einigen?

Wenn nicht, dann Prost Mahlzeit schon zu Beginn._
_


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Grundsätzlich hast du nicht unrecht.
Nur:
Dann müsste ja der Verschmelzungsvertrag mit der Änderung beim DAV am 17. 11. dann auch vom VDSF am gleichen Tag akzeptiert UND abgestimmt werden - das ist echt illusorisch und werden die Funktionäre zu verhindern wissen. Sonst gäb das wieder Hauen und Stechen. Und vor allem haben die Angler im DAV das ja auch mehrheitlich so akzeptiert  und gewollt alles, wie es ihre Verbände und Funktionäre machen - sollte man auch respektieren....

Praktisch heisst das:
Durchwinken wie vorgelegt oder ablehnen, mehr ist nicht mehr drin..
Und so oder so müsste die jetzt vorgelegte Variante zuerst abgestimmt und verworfen werden, da die ja offiziell vorgelegt wurde..

Was auch für Postenbesetzungsliste gilt, die ja mit Bestandteil des Vertrages ist, um eine richtige Abstimmung im neuen Verband zu verhindern - so wird der Abknüppelgesetzfreund Braun dann eben als Vize durchgewunken....

So wills ja auch die Mehrheit der DAV-Angler, da sie das alles ja so durchgewunken haben..




> Interessant ist bei den Gesamt-Unterlagen zur gesetzlichen Auslegung auch, dass es hier zwei Verschmelzungsberichte gibt, einen vom VDSF und einen vom DAV.
> 
> Konnten die beiden Verbände sich nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Bericht einigen?
> 
> Wenn nicht, dann Prost Mahlzeit schon zu Beginn.



Nun freut euch doch, dass endlich nur noch ein Verband da sein wird, statt immer zu meckern ;-))))

So wills doch nunmal die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler - auch und gerade im DAV:
Übertritt in den VDSF zu dessen Grundsätzen und Bedingungen......


----------



## Fischdieb (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Wieso stehen jetzt Gewässer zur Verpachtung? Pächter der Gewässer sind die Landesverbände. Pachtverträge laufen in der Regel über 12 Jahre und sind nicht an den Bundesverband gekoppelt. Der Bundesverband ist kein Pächter oder Eigentümer eines Fischereirechtes.
Der Pool ist einen bilaterale Vereinbarung immer zwischen des einzelnen Landesverbänden und kein DAV-Automatismus.


Bitte vorher zumindest etwas informieren bevor ihr schreibt.

Ulrich Horst, kannst Du mir bitte noch mal erklären warum jetzt Gewässer frei werden?
Vieleicht habe ich ja auch einen Wissenlücke.
Aber bitte Fakten und keine Mutmaßungen wie böse und schlimm alles wird...................


----------



## vermesser (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Ich verfolge die ganze Diskussion hier im Board schon einige Zeit als stiller Mitleser. Eine ganz einfache Frage kann ich mir nirgends beantworten...inwiefern ist der VDSF "schlimmer" als der DAV??? Brandenburg ist DAV Gebiet, Meck Pomm VDSF Gebiet. Große Unterschiede seh ich nicht. Manches ist in Meck Pomm besser, anderes in Brandenburg. Die meisten Abweichungen kommen aus gesetzlichen Gründen (Rutenzahl, Schonzeit usw.).

Liegts nicht letztlich mehr am Landesverband, Kreisverband und den Vereinen vor Ort, wie schlimm es ist oder wird?


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



vermesser schrieb:


> Eine ganz einfache Frage kann ich mir nirgends beantworten...inwiefern ist der VDSF "schlimmer" als der DAV??? Brandenburg ist DAV Gebiet, Meck Pomm VDSF Gebiet.



MV ist zwar VDSF- Gebiet, aber in den Funktionen (noch) größtenteils mit ehemaligen DAVlern besetzt.

Vergleiche "alte" und "neue" Bundesländer. Dann erkennst Du "noch" den Unterschied.


----------



## vermesser (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Ok, die Unterschiede sind mir klar. In den neuen bzw. in den nördlichen Bundesländern ist vieles schöner, stimmt!

Aber was würde sich denn ändern, wenn theoretisch der Westen vom DAV "übernommen" werden würde?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Nix mehr würde passieren, da der DAV inzwischen ja alle Grundsätze und Bedingungen des VDSF anerkannt hat und eh so übernehmen will.

Sonst hätte man ja, wie ursprünglich geplant, die von der 12er-Kommission mal gemeinsam erarbeiteten Grundsätze festgeschrieben, statt diese - wie der VDSF dann meinte - als "DAV-internes Diskussionspapier" zu bezeichnen und in die Tonne zu kloppen. .

Die ganzen DAV-Versprechen, sowohl was Inhalt wie den zeitlichen Rahmen betrifft, die uns gegenüber ja auch öffentlich gemacht wurden, sind ja schon lange gebrochen worden. 

Und der DAV ist heute schon nur noch ein VDSF mit anderem Namen - deswegen macht der Übertritt ja auch Sinn..

Das ist schon inhaltlich und vom Stil her ein Verband (nämlich VDSF und dessen Richtlinien), es geht nur noch um den formalen Übertritt...........


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Ja, Thomas- dann wird's für Dich langsam Zeit, ein neues Hobby zu suchen... Die "Windmühlen" verwandeln sich langsam in Festungen- da gibt's für den Don Quichote der deutschen Anglerschaft bald keinen Stich mehr zu machen- und nun?

Was gedenkst Du künftig zu "unternehmen"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Aufgeben is nicht - und ein einheitlicher Verband hat ja auch zumindest  einen Vorteil:
Es gibt nur noch einen, den man im Blick haben muss..............................

Und da gibts dann so viel zu fragen und hinterfragen (vom Status als Naturschutzverband angefangen über Gemeinnützigkeit/Wettfischen bis hin zu den Abläufen im Verband (auch hinsichtlich Stimmenzahl/Zahl der organisierten Angler etc.), das es mir da sicherlich nicht langweilig werden wird..

Ich mach mir weniger Sorgen um mich als ums Angeln in Deutschland mit einem dann auch formal bundeseinheitlichen VDSF/DAFV..


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



vermesser schrieb:


> Aber was würde sich denn ändern, wenn theoretisch der Westen vom DAV "übernommen" werden würde?



Geh auf die DAV-Homepage und lies Dir durch, was dort noch über Angeln und das Verständnis dazu, zu lesen ist. Würde ein Bernd Mikulin noch leben, wäre eine Übernahme des VDSF durch den DAV sicher eine sehr positive Sache.

Mittlerweile hat man sich aber im DAV von diesen Grundsätzen meilenweit entfernt. so dass es quasi wurscht ist, wer wen übernimmt. Die Angler wrden ja sowieso nicht gefragt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



> Die Angler *wrden* ja sowieso nicht gefragt.


W*u*rden oder w*e*rden???
Oder "und"??
;-)))


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> W*u*rden oder w*e*rden???
> Oder "und"??
> ;-)))




Richtig.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Dann siehst Du das falsch, Ralle.......

Die Papiere lagen alle aus bei den Geschäftsstellen (muss ja rechtlich so sein), jeder Angler konnte sich da informieren,  die einsehen und gegebenenfalls Einwände erheben, wie auch jeder Verein, Kreis- oder Regionalverband.

Die hatten aber nunmal keine Einwände beim DAV in den Gliederungen und an der Basis, die wollen das genau so!


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Es ist eine alte Erfahrung, dass sich Geschichte nicht zurückschrauben lässt. Weiterhin gilt auch, dass es mühselig und wenig erfolgreich ist, nachträgliche Ursachenforschung zu betreiben. Wichtiger scheint mir der Blick nach vorne. 

Wir alle, die wir bereit sind Verantwortung zu übernehmen (im Kleinen wie im Großen), tragen dazu bei, Zukunft neu zu gestalten. So basteln wir gemeinschaftlich an der Zukunft der Angelfischerei.  Da geht es hin - Das ist wichtig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Der Blick nach vorne ist einfach, da die jetzigen Grundsätze des VDSF weiter gelten, wie es die DAV-Leute ja auch wollen, und eben nicht mehr die bisherigen des DAV....

Nicht einmal ein Kompromiss, wie er von der 12er-Kommission vor deren Entmachtung durch das VDSF-Präsidium in einem Papier gemeinsam erarbeitet wurde, stand ja noch zur Debatte. 

*Also gilt nach der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV der immer noch aktuelle Stand des VDSF-Bund:*
Angeln nur zur Ernährung oder Hege, keine Gemeinschaftsfischen mehr mit Wertung oder zur Weiterqualifikation für internationale Wettbewerbe, kein festschreiben, dass der DAFV/VDSF die Pools stützt oder fördert. 

Was mit zurücksetzen kommt, da Braun Vize wird, kann man sich auch denken, da werden wohl bald bundesweit gesetzliche Abknüppelgebote angestrebt werden. 
Personen stehen ja für Programme:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032


			
				zukünftiger VDSF/DAFV-Vize? Braun schrieb:
			
		

> Der Inhaber eines Erlaubnisscheins (Anmerkung der Red.: der Angler) ist zu eigenständigen Entscheidungen und Maßnahmen bezüglich der Hege *nicht befugt*. Schon nach dem Gesetz kann nur der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte (Anmerkung der Red.: In Bayern der Bewirtschafter) entscheiden, ob ein fangfähiger Fisch zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels zurückzusetzen ist oder nicht.



Ebenso wurde von den Anglern im DAV mehrheitlich akzeptiert, dass ein VDSF-Mitglied Präsident des neuen Verbandes werden soll und dass die Referenten 5 zu 3 zugunsten des VDSF besetzt werden.

Eine Änderung von Verschmelzungsvertrag und Satzung ist im DAV nun praktisch nicht mehr möglich, da die Einladungen zur Versammlung mit den Dokumenten versandt wurden.

Nun kann man am 17.11. das ganze Paket nur noch annehmen oder ablehnen - und die Landesverbände wollen mit der Mehrheit der Angler und Vereine im DAV dies ja aber eh genau so annehmen.

Dass mit versenden der Einladung auch auf der Tagesordnung steht, dass die DAV-Mitglieder (also die Landesverbände) darauf verzichten sollen, nach der Fusion gegen den Verschmelzungsvertrag zu klagen, bedeutet auf deutsch folgendes:
Wird dies mehrheitlich angenommen, müssen sich auch die Landesverbände daran halten, die sich das bisher noch offen lassen wollten....

Ich respektiere natürlich, dass diese Art des "Angelns" und des Umgangs der mehrheitliche Wunsch der organisierten Angler in DAV wie VDSF ist..

Akzeptieren kann und werde ich es aber nie....


----------



## Honeyball (25. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Gleissberg schrieb:


> So basteln wir gemeinschaftlich an der Zukunft der Angelfischerei.  Da geht es hin - Das ist wichtig!


An der Zukunft????
Oder eher an deren Ende????

"Da geht es hin", oder "Da geht sie hin" ????

Naja, wir sind eine Demokratie und es entscheiden Mehrheiten, auch die, die sich nicht wehren |rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass mit versenden der Einladung auch auf der Tagesordnung steht, dass die DAV-Mitglieder (also die Landesverbände) darauf verzichten sollen, nach der Fusion gegen den Verschmelzungsvertrag zu klagen, bedeutet auf deutsch folgendes:
> Wird dies mehrheitlich angenommen, müssen sich auch die Landesverbände daran halten, die sich das bisher noch offen lassen wollten....



Hab mich bis jetzt zurückgehalten weil ich mal sehen wollte, wievielen der eigentliche Knackpunkt an der Chose aufstößt.

Offenbar nicht vielen, bzw. wir die Bedeutung unterschätzt.

Angeblich leben wir in einem demokratischen Rechtsstaat. Zu den Rechten  gehört auch das Recht auf Klage, wenn sich jemand benachteiligt oder hintergangen fühlt.

Nun ist es ja so, dass im Zuge einer Abstimmung ein demokratischer Entscheid gefällt wird. Die Mehrheit bestimmt, was gemacht wird.
Das ist im Grunde eine gute Sache.
Nun kann es ja durchaus sein, dass eine Minderheit bei der Abstimmung negativ abstimmt, weil sie in den Inhalten, der Durchführung oder den Folgen rechtswidrige Anhaltspunkte sieht. Es kann weiter durchaus sein, dass die Mehrheit das nicht erkennt, oder dass es ihnen egal oder gar von Vorteil ist.

Und genau für solche Fälle gibt es das Klagerecht. Damit kann die unterlegene Partei zur Not ein Abstimmungsergebnis auf den Prüfstand schicken und von neutraler Stelle die Rechtmäßigkeit prüfen lassen. Dann wird das Ergebnis entweder bestätigt, oder die Abstimmung muss unter juristisch einwandfreien Formen und Inhalten wiederholt werden.

Den Verzicht auf dieses Rechtsmittel im Vorfeld einer Abstimmung einfach per Dekret (von wem und mit welchem Recht eigentlich?) zur Bedingung für eine Stimmabgabe machen zu wollen, toppt so ziemlich alles, was ich im Rahmen dieser Fusion bisher erfahren habe. 

Es wirft die Frage auf, ob sich die Organisatoren möglicher juristischer Angreifbarkeiten in der Abwicklung dieser Fusion bewusst sind. Hier wäre natürlich hochinteressant zu wissen, wo genau die Haken sind und welche Auswirkungen das für die Zukunft der Angler hat.

Auch wäre interessant zu erfahren, was die (vermeintliche ?) zukünftige Präsidentin eines neuen Verbandes, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, von einer solchen Vorgehensweise hält.


----------



## messerfisch (25. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Wie Ist das eigentlich mit der Angelkarte geregelt? 
Ich zahle im Jahr 85 Euro und kann somit die kompletten Gewässer des DAV beangeln. Bleibt das so bestehen oder wird das geändert. Denn so weit ich mich errinnern kann, ist das im VDSF nicht der Fall gewesen. Dort hatte jeder Verein seine Gewässer, die auch nur von dessen Mitgliedern beangelt werden durften.


lG Max#h


----------



## vermesser (25. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

@ Messerfisch: So wie ich das verstehe, ist das widerum Sache der jeweiligen Landesverbände. Es gibt ja auch VDSF-Landesverbände, wo das so geregelt ist. Hier gehts um Politik auf Bundesebene...und politische Grundsätze. NOCH geht es nicht um die Bedingungen vor Ort. NOCH...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Die Frage ist vom messerfisch hier zwar offtopic, ich will das aber kurz beantworten und dann bitten, beim eigentlichen Thema zu bleiben:
Wie das mit Karten geregelt wird, ist zuerst mal Sache der jeweiligen Bewirtschafter (Landesverbände, Vereine).

Der DAV hat bisher aber immer das System der Gewässerpools gutgeheißen und gefördert.

Da der DAV nun zu den Bedingungen und Regeln des VDSF/DAFV in diesen übertritt und die Unterstützung der Pools nicht vorher festgeschrieben wurde, fehlt im neuen Verband das explizite Bekenntnis und unterstützen der Pools wie bisher im DAV.

Wollte man das weiter unterstützen, hätte man es ja leicht festschreiben können - hat man aber nicht.

Was da dann kommen wird, weiss man nicht......

Man kann nur die Zeichen deuten an Hand dessen, was vereinbart wurde - oder, wie in diesem Fall, *was eben nicht vereinbart wurde für den neuen Dachverband VDSF/DAFV*:
Die Unterstützung der Pools und das Wohlwollen des VDSF/DAFV für dieses Modell....
Offtopic Ende





			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Verzicht auf dieses Rechtsmittel im Vorfeld einer Abstimmung einfach per Dekret (von wem und mit welchem Recht eigentlich?) zur Bedingung für eine Stimmabgabe machen zu wollen, toppt so ziemlich alles, was ich im Rahmen dieser Fusion bisher erfahren habe.


Auch da muss ich Ralle wiederum mal widersprechen:
Das ist nur ein Baustein mehr, toppt aber nicht alles..

Ich seh das als (widerwärtiges) Gesamtbild.........................


----------



## Fischdieb (25. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Auch ich muss hier was sagen, Messerfisch, es ist falsch dass Du für 85 € alle Gewässer des DAV befischten konntest. 
Richtig ist, Du kannst die Gewässer der Landesverbände befischen, mit denen Dein Landesverband einen Vertrag zum Austausch von Angelkarten länderübergreifend geschlossen hat.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Ich glaube z.B. dass Du auch Gewässer des VDSF in Meckpom z.B. befischen kannst, da hier Dein LV einen entsprechenden Vertrag abgeschlossen hat.


----------



## Sharpo (25. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Der VDSF hat keine Gewässer.  |supergri
Nicht mal gepachtet.
Nur die ihm angeschlossenen Landesverbände.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Und damit seis erklärt und gut mit Offtopic hier,..


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Hmmm, scheint keinen zu interessieren.

Da wird lieber wild im C&R Thread rumhobbyjuristet, anstatt sich darum zu kümmern, wo diese ganze unsinnige Gesetzeswelle entsteht, bzw, gefördert und begrüßt wird.

Träumt mal schön weiter vom "Ich will ja nur angeln".


----------



## Knispel (26. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hmmm, scheint keinen zu interessieren.
> 
> Da wird lieber wild im C&R Thread rumhobbyjuristet, anstatt sich darum zu kümmern, wo diese ganze unsinnige Gesetzeswelle entsteht, bzw, gefördert und begrüßt wird.
> 
> Träumt mal schön weiter vom "Ich will ja nur angeln".


 
Ach Ralf, erst wenn denn die ersten Verbote und Einschränkungen einschlagen wie eine Bombe und die Gewässerpools kippen bzw. verkauft werden, werden viele Mitbürger wohl endlich erwachen und denn ist das Geschrei groß. denn ist wohl nicht mehr die beste Rolle für 19,99 Euronen das Thema .....
Ich für mich muss denn nicht mehr unbedingt Angeln, ich gehe denn eben nur noch zur Jagd oder Fotografieren.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Immerhin scheint die Anglerboard Redaktion ja mit ihren Prognosen richtig gelegen zu haben...

Aber man kann den Verbänden alleine nicht die Schuld zuschieben.
Ein Teil der Angler ist ebenso schuld. In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind viele Leute im Kochtopfangelverband Zwangsmitglieder. Keiner von denen will das, allerdings interessiert sich auch keiner dafür.

Weiterhin kann ich die Vereinsvorsitzenden nicht verstehen.
Wo liegt der Vorteil von einer Verbandsmitgliedschaft?

In SH kann man dann z.b. an ein paar Gewässern mit vielen Grundeln oder Kormoranfutterbesatz angeln. Dafür gibt man die "Kontrolle" über sein Gewässer ab und muss sich von einigen Spinnern dann diktieren lassen, was man an seinen eigenen Gewässern macht (wofür man selber bezahlt).

Ich verstehe es nicht, wieso die ganzen Vereine das machen und nicht einfach selber ihr "Ding" machen. Ohne Klug********r oder Belehrer. Die man obendrein auchnoch bezahlt.

Es scheint bei dem Thema Verbände ein gänzliches Desinteresse der Zwangsmitglieder zu herrschen. Ich kenne keinen Angler, der mit Stolz Mitglied im Kochtopfangelverband im Norden ist. Und da ist es auch nicht verwunderlich, das die Verbände diese Unwissenheit ausnutzen und immer mehr Mist machen.

Jetzt wo wir einen Kochtopfangelverband mit Monopolstellung haben wirds noch viel Schlimmer.

Ohne hier eine C&R Diskussion zu provozieren. Meiner Meinung nach ist spezialisiertes Angeln nur möglich, wenn auch einmal ein großer Fisch zurückgesetzt wird. Andernfalls würden die Bestände von Anglern die Wissen was sie machen schnell dezimiert und die guten Fische, die jeder gerne fangen möchte, existieren nicht.

Somit ist der Kochtopfangelansatz ein Schritt zurück in die Vergangenheit.
Er Reduziert das Angeln auf Wurm anködern, reinschmeissen und Bier öffnen...

Nicht nur, das sich seit Jahren nichts für die Angler verbessert. Es wird auchnoch stetig schlechter.

Aber die Angler scheint es nicht zu interessieren. Nur wenn die Repressalien dann irgendwann da sind wird rumgejammert...

Wir Angler haben es wohl nicht anders verdient.
Von mir jedenfalls bekommt kein Verband Geld.


----------



## Sharpo (26. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Immerhin scheint die Anglerboard Redaktion ja mit ihren Prognosen richtig gelegen zu haben...
> 
> Aber man kann den Verbänden alleine nicht die Schuld zuschieben.
> Ein Teil der Angler ist ebenso schuld. In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind viele Leute im Kochtopfangelverband Zwangsmitglieder. Keiner von denen will das, allerdings interessiert sich auch keiner dafür.
> ...



Ist doch Simpel dies zu Beantworten.

Ohne den Landesverband wäre der Zugang zu gewissen Gewässern abgeschnitten bzW. erschwert.
In NRW würden sich zig Angelvereine um ein paar Kanalkilometer regelrecht prügeln.

Gewässerstrecken würden dann evtl. nur grossen Vereinen zugänglich.
Dann müsste jeder Verein für sich gegen ein drohendes Angelverbot (Beispiel Dortmunder Hafen) kümmern.

Einigkeit macht stark.

Oder möchte man das ein PETA- Landesverband gegen den Angelverein XYZ agiert und dem die Gewässer wegnimmt?
Ein Landesverband bietet da auch einen gewissen Schutz.

Mal auf die Schnelle und im Groben.


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Ich benötige keine Landesverband Gewässer.

Warum sollte PETA, oder eine andere Organisation mit meinen Teich wegnehmen. Und wie würde das dann aussehen (zahlen die dafür, oder muss ich den einfach so abgeben...)

Das Angelverbot wurde doch grade wegen den Verbänden erst möglich...wegen dem Kochtopfangelgebot.


----------



## gründler (26. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Also wenn das so stimmt was hier und da erzählt wird (so seit mitte der 80er),dann sitzen Petrra leute und anhänger dieser piiiiieeep Orgas. schon lange mit am tisch wenn mal wieder ne Versammlung..etc.anfällt wo es ums Angeln geht.

Also keine Angst,die wollen nur unser bestes!

#h


----------



## Sharpo (26. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich benötige keine Landesverband Gewässer.
> 
> Warum sollte PETA, oder eine andere Organisation mit meinen Teich wegnehmen. Und wie würde das dann aussehen (zahlen die dafür, oder muss ich den einfach so abgeben...)
> 
> Das Angelverbot wurde doch grade wegen den Verbänden erst möglich...wegen dem Kochtopfangelgebot.



Na, dann bist Du nicht so ganz involviert was bei Pachtverhandlungen so ab geht.
Je nach Ort/Stadt/ Gemeinde hat man es dann mit den verschiedensten Interessenverbänden, sogar mit dem Pfarrer zu tun. Da kommt dann auch mal ein Vogelschutzverband daher und will das Gewässer pachten und als Angelverbotsgebiet deklarieren. sind ja schützenswerte Vögel auf/ an dem Gewässer.
Ich glaube in Brandenburg gibt es auch solch einen ähnlich gelegenen Fall.

Du brauchst die Gewässer nicht? Schön für Dich, aber evtl. andere.


----------



## Sharpo (26. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



gründler schrieb:


> Also wenn das so stimmt was hier und da erzählt wird (so seit mitte der 80er),dann sitzen Petrra leute und anhänger dieser piiiiieeep Orgas. schon lange mit am tisch wenn mal wieder ne Versammlung..etc.anfällt wo es ums Angeln geht.
> 
> Also keine Angst,die wollen nur unser bestes!
> 
> #h



Jep.
Denen haben wir doch den ganzen Scheixx zu verdanken.


----------



## sonstwer (26. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Hi!

Ich weiß ja nicht, in wieweit das Vereinsrecht auch auf das Verbandsrecht übertragbar ist, besonders in puncto Fusion, aber das Vereinsrecht sieht sowohl bei einer Fusion durch Aufnahme als auch bei einer Fusion durch Neubildung eine umfassende Information der einzelnen Mitglieder als Voraussetzung vor.

Desweiteren ist für eine Fusion (durch Aufnahme ebenso, wie Neubildung) eine 3/4 Mehrheit der *Anwesenden* auf der entsprechenden Hauptversammlung notwendig.

Ich glaube, nicht nur in Meinen Augen ist dieser Informationspflicht gegenüber den Mitgliedern nicht nur nicht genügend Rechnung getragen worden, sondern sie ist regelrecht verweigert worden.

Auch in Bezug auf die 3/4 Mehrheit der *Anwesenden* bei den (mittlerweile diversen) Hauptverhandlungen liegt so einiges im Argen und entspricht nicht den gesetzlichen Vorgaben.
Denn wenn eben nur die Befürworter eingeladen werden, sind diese dort gefassten Beschlüsse Null und nichtig.

Und genau das scheint in dieser Fusion passiert zu sein.

Zumindest nach dem deutschen Vereinsrecht wäre diese Fusion nicht rechtmäßig und damit angreifbar, die entstandenen (erzeugten) Unregelmäßigkeiten nicht heilbar, wie es im Rechtsdeutsch so schön heißt.

Ein Ausschluß von Rechtsmitteln gegen diese Fusion für einzelne, übergangene oder nicht informierte Landesverbände und/oder deren Vereine halte ich persönlich für sittenwidrig und damit auch rechtswidrig und unwirksam.
Dies ist aber nur meine eigene, bescheidene Meinung!

Sollte das Verbandsrecht, das ja nur eine Sonderform des Vereinsrechtes ist, in den beiden oben genannten Punkten mit dem Vereinsrecht konform gehen, so wäre die Fusion nicht rechtens durchgeführt worden und damit ungültig.

Dann könnten wir Angler, die in den ignorierten LV, Vereinen und die freien Verbandsmitglieder (ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit), aber auch alle anderen Fusionsgegner immer noch gegen diese vorgehen, mit rechtlichen Mitteln.

Wenn sich nur genügend Angler, ganz gleich welcher facon, zusammen tun und sich organisieren, könnten wir sogar ein "öffentliches Interesse" gegenüber den höchsten Stellen unseres Bundes geltend machen, die dann über die Rechtmäßigkeit des ganzen Vorgangs zu entscheiden hätten.

Ich weiß, das ist echtes Wunschdenken, aber die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten sind nach Abschluß der Fusion noch lange nicht aus der Welt geschafft.

Ich habe meinen Teil getan und Angelkollegen informiert, mit nicht messbarem Erfolg, mich an meinen LV gewandt, mit der Bitte um Information, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Und doch werfe ich die Flinte noch nicht ins Korn.
Ich glaube ans Angeln, auch wenn mein Glaube an die meisten Angler den Bach runter gegangen ist.

Es ist noch nicht alles verloren!
Liebes AB-Team, lieber Thomas, auch wenn wir nicht immer einer Meinung waren, ich werde euch doch weiter unterstützen, wo ich kann.

So long,
frank


p.s.: Nicht Alle DAV-Angler haben die Grundsätze akzeptiert! 
Die meisten, die ich am Wasser getroffen habe, hatten nicht mal im entferntesten eine Ahnung, also bitte nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Danke.


----------



## Sharpo (26. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht, in wieweit das Vereinsrecht auch auf das Verbandsrecht übertragbar ist, besonders in puncto Fusion, aber das Vereinsrecht sieht sowohl bei einer Fusion durch Aufnahme als auch bei einer Fusion durch Neubildung eine umfassende Information der einzelnen Mitglieder als Voraussetzung vor.
> 
> ...



womöglich nicht.
Denn im VDSF sind keine Personen Mitglied sondern nur die Landesverbände.
Du als zahlender Angler im Verein bist nur über den Landesverband dort vertreten. Du persönlich nicht.


----------



## sonstwer (26. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Hi!



Sharpo schrieb:


> womöglich nicht.
> Denn im VDSF sind keine Personen Mitglied sondern nur die Landesverbände.
> Du als zahlender Angler im Verein bist nur über den Landesverband dort vertreten. Du persönlich nicht.



Natürlich bin ich dort kein abstimmungsberechtigtes Mitglied.
Und natürlich sind nur die LV im VDSF und auch im DAV Mitglied, dort vertreten aber durch die Vertreter der LV (warum wohl der Name?   ), die aber durchweg Personen mit Abstimmungsrecht sind.
Durch die Fehlende Information der Basis sind diese jedoch rein rechtlich nicht einmal ordentlich legitimiert!

Und genau da liegt der Hund ja auch begraben. Die Basis wurde nicht umfassend genug informiert, konnte also auch keine Vertreter benennen, die abstimmungsberechtigt die Entscheidung mittragen.

Zumindest dem Vereinsrecht wurde hier nicht genüge getan.

Wie es mit der Übertragbarkeit auf das Verbandsrecht aussieht, kann ich nur mutmaßen. Da wären dann Leute gefragt, die sich damit auskennen.

Die große Frage ist da aber, wer bezahlt die für ihre verbindliche Auskunft? Denn solche Auskünfte müssen zwangsweise entlohnt werden!

LG,
frank


----------



## velvet (26. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Hallo Sonstwer, lieber Frank,

was sehr viele Angler, vielleicht auch Du, in voller Konsequenz nicht begriffen haben, sind nur die Landesverbände neben einigen wenigen Einzelmitgliedern Mitglied im VDSF/DAV. 

Nach beiden Satzungen sind die LVs in diesen Verbänden verpflichtet, gemäß ihrer Mitgliedsstärke einen festgesetzten Beitrag einzubringen. Ihre Stimmrechte, abhängig von der mitgeteilten Mitgliederzahl und dem daraus folgenden Beitrag, können sie, aufgrund der festgelegten personellen Stimmenbeschränkung in der Ausübung, neben den Vorständen oft nur durch weitere Delegierte ausüben. Somit müssen diese Delegierte (gewählt oder bestimmt) gezwungenermaßen das Interesse des entsprechenden LVs ausüben. Dies kann und wird der Vorstand festlegen. Die Mitglieder in den Verbänden, also die Angler, haben damit, weil sie satzungsgemäß keine Mitglieder im übergeordneten Verband sind, obwohl sie es immer glauben, gar nichts zu tun.
Daher braucht die Basis auch nicht informiert zu werden, obwohl es eigentlich schön wäre, sie kann auch eigenständig keine Vertreter benennen.

Ob ein Landesverband ausreichend informiert, ist ziemlich egal. Auch wenn er überhaupt nichts zur Fusion weiterleitet oder veröffentlicht, verstösst er gegen keine Pflichten und kein Vereinsrecht.
In der Regel haben die LVs von ihren Mitgliedsvereinen sich aber schon vorher die Vollmacht für ihr Vorgehen durch ihre JHVs gesichert.

Du kannst sichergehen, dass hier von beiden Seiten, VDSF/DAV; keine formellen Fehler gemacht werden. Auch wird alles im Sinne des BGBs, daraus kommt das was als Vereinsrecht bezeichnet wird, genauestens geprüft. Auf Knackpunkte würden ansonsten schon zu viele warten.

Rege Dich bitte nicht weiter darüber auf.
Dieses Vorgehen war schon jahrzehnte lang so und bislang hat sich kein Schwein daran gestört.

Und es wird sich weiterhin auch daran nichts ändern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

ja, die Angler sollen zwar die ganze Verbandschose bezahlen, ansonsten aber gefälligst die Schnauze halten - die Funktionäre haben ja schon seit Jahrzehnten bewiesen, dass sie nur das Beste der Angler wollen - ihre Kohle halt..
;-))))

Und schön auf Grüner Woche und anderen "wichtigen" Veranstaltungen und Versammlungen und fürs "dienstliche" Aufwendungen und sonstiges bezahlt kriegen, Fahrtkosten und Spesen...


Dennoch könn(t)en sich Angler wehren und das auch in die Verbände einbringen, wir haben bereits mehrfach darauf hingewiesen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html



> p.s.: Nicht Alle DAV-Angler haben die Grundsätze akzeptiert!


Habe ich nie geschrieben, dass das alle wären:
Nur die Mehrheit, wie im VDSF auch..

Sonst hätten die DAV-Landes- und Bundesverbände das ja nicht so gemacht, dass sie alle Grundsätze aufgegeben haben und nix festschreiben haben lassen - sind ja alle gut und volldemokratisch, unsere Verbände und Funktionäre..

Und jetzt am Wochenende beschliessen sie im DAV-Verbandsaussschuss wahrscheinlich noch, dass kein Landesverband nachher gegen die Fusion klagen darf..

Wenn ihrs immer noch nicht merkt, wie ihr als Angler von den Verbänden verarscht und ausgenommen werdet, wollt ihrs halt mehrheitlich so..


----------



## schlotterschätt (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ihrs immer noch nicht merkt, wie ihr als Angler von den Verbänden verarscht und ausgenommen werdet, wollt ihrs halt mehrheitlich so..



Also neee Thomas, so jeht dat nich !!!
Der Onkel Koppetzki, wat Hauptjeschäftsführer des LAV Brandenburg e.V. und Redakteur des "Merkwürdigen......Entschuldigung......Märkischen Anglers" is, hat in der neuesten Ausgabe desselbigen, uff Seite 3, unter dem Titel " Die Einheit der organisierten deutschen Anglerschaft zum Greifen nah !" verkündet  (ick zitiere mal): " *Die Verbände haben einmal mehr bewiesen, klare, ehrliche Worte bringen die organisierte deutsche Anglerschaft zusammen, nicht auseinander.* (Zitat Ende)
Ick hab jetze Uffbruchstimmung ! Mir is endlich wieder wie "blühende Landschaften" zu Mute.
Ick pfeif mir jetzt noch 'ne grüne Banane ein, oder is dit 'ne Jurke......???#c und überleje krampfhaft wat ick denn in meine Austrittserklärung nach fuffzich Jahren DAV schreibe.|rolleyes
Vielleicht hat ja eener mal 'ne Adresse für 'ne Seance mit Mikulin, ick hätte mal jerne jewusst wat der so dazu sagt.


----------



## velvet (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Hi Schlotti,
S U P E R


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja eener mal 'ne Adresse für 'ne Seance mit Mikulin, ick hätte mal jerne jewusst wat der so dazu sagt.



Du kennst das Sprichwort:" Wenn der .... das hören könnte, er würde sich im Grabe umdrehen" ?

Wenn das wahr wäre, könntest Du es an seinem Grab permanent rumpeln hören.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



schlotterschätt schrieb:


> "Merkwürdigen......Entschuldigung......Märkischen Anglers" is, hat in der neuesten Ausgabe desselbigen, uff Seite 3, unter dem Titel " Die Einheit der organisierten deutschen Anglerschaft zum Greifen nah !" verkündet  (ick zitiere mal): " *Die Verbände haben einmal mehr bewiesen, klare, ehrliche Worte bringen die organisierte deutsche Anglerschaft zusammen, nicht auseinander.* (Zitat Ende)



Das Zitat ist sogar vollkommen richtig und wahr.

Sieht man doch an dem ganzen Fusionsgedönse. Keine klaren, ehrlichen Worte, keine Einheit. Nur Hauen und Stechen und ein zusammenschustern von Flickwerk.
Und zum Schluß sitzen genau die oben, die eigentlich niemand dort haben wollte.

By the way, hat eigentlich irgendjemand mal wieder was von unserem Brotfisch gehört ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Tja, schlotterschätt, da bist Du halt in der Minderheit mit der Meinung im DAV..

Aber geil geschrieben ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



			
				schlotterschätt schrieb:
			
		

> Der Onkel Koppetzki, wat Hauptjeschäftsführer des LAV Brandenburg e.V. und Redakteur des "Merkwürdigen......Entschuldigung......Märkischen Anglers" is, hat in der neuesten Ausgabe desselbigen, uff Seite 3, unter dem Titel " Die Einheit der organisierten deutschen Anglerschaft zum Greifen nah !" verkündet  (ick zitiere mal): " *Die Verbände haben einmal mehr bewiesen, klare, ehrliche Worte bringen die organisierte deutsche Anglerschaft zusammen, nicht auseinander.* (Zitat Ende)


Auch das Zitat zeigt ja nur, dass ich recht habe!!!!

Und der DAV sich ja auch laut diesem Koppetzki einig ist, die eigenen Grundsätze aufzugeben und die des VDSF/DAFV zu übernehmen!!

Weil die Einigkeit ja wichtiger ist als irgendwelche angelpolitischen Grundsätze aus der Vergangenheit von einem eh schon verstorbenen DAV-Präsidenten.. .............


----------



## ivo (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



velvet schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Nach beiden Satzungen sind die LVs in diesen Verbänden verpflichtet, gemäß ihrer Mitgliedsstärke einen festgesetzten Beitrag einzubringen. Ihre Stimmrechte, abhängig von der mitgeteilten Mitgliederzahl und dem daraus folgenden Beitrag, können sie, aufgrund der festgelegten personellen Stimmenbeschränkung in der Ausübung, neben den Vorständen oft nur durch weitere Delegierte ausüben. Somit müssen diese Delegierte (gewählt oder bestimmt) *gezwungenermaßen das Interesse des entsprechenden LVs ausüben. *Dies kann und wird der Vorstand festlegen. Die Mitglieder in den Verbänden, also die Angler, haben damit, weil sie satzungsgemäß keine Mitglieder im übergeordneten Verband sind, obwohl sie es immer glauben, gar nichts zu tun.
> ...



Das müssen sie eben nicht. Es gibt keinen Fraktionszwang. Hier entscheidet die Freiheit des Gewissens. Auch wenn das der ein oder andere Angestellte eines Verbandes oder Verbandsfunktionär so nicht sehen möchte. Ein Delegierter ist nicht verpflichtet, die Wünsche eines Präsidenten oder Präsidiums umzusetzen. Ich glaube, dass nannte man freiheitlich, demokratische Grundordnung...


----------



## Lazarus (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und der DAV sich ja auch laut diesem Koppetzki einig ist, die eigenen Grundsätze aufzugeben und die des VDSF/DAFV zu übernehmen!


Sehr interessant. Wie lauten eigentlich die Grundsätze der beiden Dachverbände, ich meine irgendwo müssen die ja schriftlich festgehalten sein?
Über Google kann ich sie leider nicht finden.


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



velvet schrieb:


> Hallo Sonstwer, lieber Frank,
> 
> was sehr viele Angler, vielleicht auch Du, in voller Konsequenz nicht begriffen haben, sind nur die Landesverbände neben einigen wenigen Einzelmitgliedern Mitglied im VDSF/DAV.
> 
> ...



Korrekt.

Der Landesverband informiert dazu auch regelmäßig die Vereinsvorstände.
Regelmäßig ist natürlich relativ.
Dein Vereinsvorsitzender müsste dann die Informationen an die Vereinsmitglieder weitergeben.
In den meisten Fällen geschieht dies dann auf der Jahreshauptversammlung.
Bitte denk daran, dein Vorsitzender führt eine ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit aus.



Desweiteren informieren Dich VDSF und DAV auf ihren Internetseiten.


----------



## velvet (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Hallo Ivo,
im Prinzip hast Du recht.


_Ein Delegierter ist nicht verpflichtet, die Wünsche eines Präsidenten oder Präsidiums umzusetzen_

Aber wer sind denn die Delegierten?

Ausgesuchte Freunde des Führungskaders.

Wenn Du dagegen opponierst, bist Du raus.
Und als einzelner bei zig anderen, hast Du keine Chance, etwas zu bewegen.


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



ivo schrieb:


> Das müssen sie eben nicht. Es gibt keinen Fraktionszwang. Hier entscheidet die Freiheit des Gewissens. Auch wenn das der ein oder andere Angestellte eines Verbandes oder Verbandsfunktionär so nicht sehen möchte. Ein Delegierter ist nicht verpflichtet, die Wünsche eines Präsidenten oder Präsidiums umzusetzen. Ich glaube, dass nannte man freiheitlich, demokratische Grundordnung...



Jo, wie in der Bundesregierung und den Landesregierungen.

So stehts auf dem Papier....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Jeder DAV-Angler hätte alle Möglichkeiten gehabt, sich zu wehren, wäre ihm das wirklich wichtig gewesen.

Was aber nur ganz vereinzelt geschah, und diese "Rebellen" wurden dann auch wieder schnell "eingefangen":
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231418

Ansonsten haben sie sich mehrheitlich nicht gewehrt, sondern wollen das genauso, wie es jetzt läuft:
*Also gilt nach der Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV der immer noch aktuelle Stand des VDSF-Bund:*
Angeln nur zur Ernährung oder Hege, keine Gemeinschaftsfischen mehr mit Wertung oder zur Weiterqualifikation für internationale Wettbewerbe, kein festschreiben, dass der DAFV/VDSF die Pools stützt oder fördert. 

Was mit zurücksetzen kommt, da Braun Vize wird, kann man sich auch denken, da werden wohl bald bundesweit gesetzliche Abknüppelgebote angestrebt werden. 
Personen stehen ja für Programme:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032


			
				zukünftiger VDSF/DAFV-Vize? Braun schrieb:
			
		

> Der Inhaber eines Erlaubnisscheins (Anmerkung der Red.: der Angler) ist zu eigenständigen Entscheidungen und Maßnahmen bezüglich der Hege *nicht befugt*. Schon nach dem Gesetz kann nur der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte (Anmerkung der Red.: In Bayern der Bewirtschafter) entscheiden, ob ein fangfähiger Fisch zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels zurückzusetzen ist oder nicht.



Ebenso wurde von den Anglern im DAV mehrheitlich akzeptiert, dass ein VDSF-Mitglied Präsident des neuen Verbandes werden soll und dass die Referenten 5 zu 3 zugunsten des VDSF besetzt werden.

Eine Änderung von Verschmelzungsvertrag und Satzung ist im DAV nun praktisch nicht mehr möglich, da die Einladungen zur Versammlung mit den Dokumenten versandt wurden.

Nun kann man am 17.11. das ganze Paket nur noch annehmen oder ablehnen - und die Landesverbände wollen mit der Mehrheit der Angler und Vereine im DAV dies ja aber eh genau so annehmen.

Dass mit versenden der Einladung auch auf der Tagesordnung steht, dass die DAV-Mitglieder (also die Landesverbände) darauf verzichten sollen, nach der Fusion gegen den Verschmelzungsvertrag zu klagen, bedeutet auf deutsch folgendes:
Wird dies mehrheitlich angenommen, müssen sich auch die Landesverbände daran halten, die sich das bisher noch offen lassen wollten....

Ich respektiere natürlich, dass diese Art des "Angelns" und des Umgangs der mehrheitliche Wunsch der organisierten Angler in DAV wie VDSF ist..

Akzeptieren kann und werde ich es aber nie....


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



ivo schrieb:


> Das müssen sie eben nicht. Es gibt keinen Fraktionszwang. Hier entscheidet die Freiheit des Gewissens. Auch wenn das der ein oder andere Angestellte eines Verbandes oder Verbandsfunktionär so nicht sehen möchte. Ein Delegierter ist nicht verpflichtet, die Wünsche eines Präsidenten oder Präsidiums umzusetzen. Ich glaube, dass nannte man freiheitlich, demokratische Grundordnung...



Sorry Ivo, das funktioniert nur so, weil die Angler sich nicht für Angelpolitik interessieren.

Wenn die Angler eines Vereins über bestimmte Dinge diskutieren und mit abschließender Abstimmung den Standpunkt des Vereines festlegen, dann hat der "Delegierte", der zur nächsten KV-Sitzung geht, diesen Beschluß zu vertreten und nix anderes. Und so muss das durch die Instanzen immer weiter gehen. Besser gesagt, so wäre es eigentlich richtig.

Wir schicken keine Delegierten, sondern Vertreter.


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

zitat:"Ebenso wurde von den Anglern im DAV mehrheitlich akzeptiert, dass ein  VDSF-Mitglied Präsident des neuen Verbandes werden soll und dass die  Referenten 5 zu 3 zugunsten des VDSF besetzt werden."

Soll heissen besagte Dame der FDP wird kein Präsident/ 1. Vorsitzender?
Oder ist die besagte Dame Mitglied im VDSF?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



> Oder ist die besagte Dame Mitglied im VDSF?


Ja, ist sie, im LSFV-SH..
Und da nicht nur einfaches Mitglied, sondern sogar Ehrenmitglied.


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, ist sie, im LSFV-SH..
> Und da nicht nur einfaches Mitglied, sondern sogar Ehrenmitglied.



Ok, was spricht nun gegen diesen Punkt der Einigung?

Hat man sich allgemein auf ein VDSF Mitglied geeinigt oder speziell auf diese Dame?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



> Hat man sich auf ein VDSF Mitglied geeinigt oder speziell auf diese Dame?


Angeblich auf Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan als VDSF-Mitglied.

Da dazu jede Menge Fragen offenstehen, sind wir mit ihr diesbezüglich ja in Kontakt. 
Auch die Frage ihrer VDSF-Mitgliedschaft haben wir angesprochen:


> 4.:
> Nach den gescheiterten Fusionsverhandlungen mit den Präsidenten der beiden Anglerverbände wurde von Seiten der Initiative "Pro DAFV" ebenso wie vom Präsidium des DAV zur Bedingung gemacht, dass ein(e) Präsidentschaftskandidat(in) weder dem DAV noch dem VDSF angehören solle?
> 
> Sehen Sie das als möglichen Konfliktpunkt für Ihre Kandidatur, da Sie ja Mitglied im VDSF (Schleswig Holstein) sind?


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248784


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Hast Du einen Link zu dieser Vereinbarung?

Bei VDSF und DAV kann ich nichts finden. (Nicht ausgeschlossen, dass ich es übersehen habe.)


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Nein, gibt keinen Link soweit ich weiss, wie so vieles andere wird sowas nicht offiziell veröffentlicht.

Das waren Absprachen nach der von der Initiative erwzungenen Wiederaufnahme der Fusionsverhandlungen.

Dafür gibts genügend Zeugen aus den Verbänden.

Galt auch schon bei Herrn Carstensen, der angeblich auch mal Präsident werden sollte und das aber dann nicht gemacht hatte..


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, gibt keinen Link soweit ich weiss, wie so vieles andere wird sowas nicht offiziell veröffentlicht.
> 
> Das waren Absprachen nach der von der Initiative erwzungenen Wiederaufnahme der Fusionsverhandlungen.
> 
> ...



Ok danke, dann lege ich dies mal unter Gerüchte ab.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ok danke, dann lege ich dies mal unter Gerüchte ab.



Immer wieder nett.

Du kommst mit einer Geschichte, die schon lange zurückliegt, forderst von uns, dass wir für Dich recherchieren und wenn das nicht gleich funktioniert, legst Du es als Gerücht ab. 

Es ist natürlich kein Gerücht, sondern eine verbindliche Absprache. Überwinde Deine Faulheit und such selbst danach, steht irgendwo hier im Politikforum geschrieben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Aus dem Brief von Herrn Brillowski an Herrn Mohnert wird das aber klar (ganz unten rot und fett), ohne dass ich jetzt weiter nach der Ursprungsquelle suche):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3573961&postcount=51



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Schreiben sind doch auch den meisten DAV-Präsidien bekannt nach meiner Kenntnis.
> Haben die euch etwa nicht informiert?
> Dann hättet ihr nachfragen müssen..
> Aber die Mehrheit im DAV will das ja wie oben angemerkt, genauso - deswegen wählt ihr eure Funktionäre ja immer wieder.
> ...


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

"Ebenso wurde von den Anglern im DAV mehrheitlich akzeptiert, dass ein VDSF-Mitglied Präsident des neuen Verbandes werden soll und dass die Referenten 5 zu 3 zugunsten des VDSF besetzt werden."

Kann doch garnicht sein - denn wenn verschmolzen wird gibt es ab dem Augenblick weder VDSF noch DAV mehr.
Ergo kann man ab dem Augenblick auch kein Mitglied im VDSF oder DAV mehr sein - da dieses aber für die Besetzung der Posten eine klar definierte Vorgabe ist kann keiner dieser Posten besetzt werden ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



> denn wenn verschmolzen wird gibt es ab dem Augenblick weder VDSF noch DAV mehr.



*Das ist falsch, der VDSF existiert ja weiter, nur unter neuem Namen!!

Nur den DAV gibts dann nicht mehr!*

Es bleibt aber der alte VDSF, der ja nur den DAV übernimmt und sich umbenennt - vom Inhalt (der DAV lässt ja vorher nix festschreiben, was ihm wichtig wäre) und den Personen (abgesehen vielleicht von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, und ob die alleine gegen die Betonköpfe was für Angler zielführendes erreichen kann/will, wird sich zeigen) bleibts der VDSF!!!!

Wie gesagt, ich respektiere, das das die organisierten Angler auch und gerade im DAV so wollen, dass die VDSF/DAFV-Grundsätze jetzt bundesweit gelten sollen.


----------



## velvet (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

Thomas,
das stimmt nicht so ganz.

Weiter heißt es da sinngemäß, dass man den Angestellten des/der Verbände zwar ein fortbestehen der Arbeitsverhältnisse zugesichert habe, nicht jedoch die Beibehaltung des Arbeitsortes. (Wie wir immmer schon sagten: Pfründe, Kohle, Pöstchen..)

Schau mal unter www.lsfv-nds.de nach.

In dem dort dargestellten Verschmelzungsvertragsentwurf wird die Beibehaltung der Geschäftstellen für 8 Jahre festgelegt.


----------



## Sharpo (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Immer wieder nett.
> 
> Du kommst mit einer Geschichte, die schon lange zurückliegt, forderst von uns, dass wir für Dich recherchieren und wenn das nicht gleich funktioniert, legst Du es als Gerücht ab.
> 
> Es ist natürlich kein Gerücht, sondern eine verbindliche Absprache. Überwinde Deine Faulheit und such selbst danach, steht irgendwo hier im Politikforum geschrieben.



Lange? dieser Beitrag mit Thomas seiner Aussage ist vom 24.09.12.
Lass mich rechnen, drei Tage alt?
twischendurch monierst Du das mangelnde Interesse an diesem Beitrag.

Nun zeige ich Interesse, bitte um Quellen für diese Aussage und dies ist auch nicht richtig.
Ich soll sogar noch selber suchen.
Ist ja wie im VDSF hier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



velvet schrieb:


> Thomas,
> das stimmt nicht so ganz.
> 
> Weiter heißt es da sinngemäß, dass man den Angestellten des/der Verbände zwar ein fortbestehen der Arbeitsverhältnisse zugesichert habe, nicht jedoch die Beibehaltung des Arbeitsortes. (Wie wir immmer schon sagten: Pfründe, Kohle, Pöstchen..)
> ...



Na und? 
Dann gibts eben 2 VDSF-Geschäftstellen statt nur einer.

Ändert nix dran, dass der VDSF unter neuem Namen, aber alten Grundsätzen und Gesichtern  bestehen bleibt!

Und der DAV dann eben nicht mehr existiert.


----------



## smithie (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das ist falsch, der VDSF existiert ja weiter, nur unter neuem Namen!!
> 
> Nur den DAV gibts dann nicht mehr!*


Das ist doch prima, weil:
alle, die die Grundsätze des alten/neuen/verschmolzenen DAV/VDSF ablehnen, können - da der DAV als Verein+Name nicht mehr existiert - sich im neuen DAV (der dann wieder neu als Verein zu schaffen wäre) organisieren. 
Mit allen Rechten/Pflichten/Möglichkeiten! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*

So macht eine "Fusion" dann richtig Sinn, wenn man sich gleich wieder trennen will, gelle???

Wahrscheinlich sollen deswegen ja auch  die DAV-Mitglieder auch auf ihr Klagerecht verzichten nach der Fusion.....

Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt ;-))))

Einen DAV gibt ja trotzdem noch weiter:
http://www.alpenverein.de/

Und der hat so viel mit Angeln und den Wünschen der Angler zu tun wie der jetzige DAV und der VDSF/DAFV......................

;-)))))

Abgesehen davon hätte natürlich so ein neuer Verband selbstverständlich die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie die real existierenden:
Die dürften auch bei uns alles veröffentlichen, um Angler zu informieren..

Wenn sie woll(t)en..

Gerne würden wir das unterstützen ;-))))

Wenn das dazu führen würde, dass es in Deutschland tatsächlich mal einen Verband für Angler geben würde, hätte das immer unsere Unterstützung.


----------



## smithie (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So macht eine "Fusion" dann richtig Sinn, wenn man sich gleich wieder trennen will, gelle???
> 
> Wahrscheinlich sollen deswegen ja auch  die DAV-Mitglieder auch auf ihr Klagerecht verzichten nach der Fusion.....
> 
> Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt ;-))))


Naja, Du musst ja nicht klagen, um aus einem Verein/Verband auszutreten, der Dir nicht passt und einen eigenen aufzumachen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Lange? dieser Beitrag mit Thomas seiner Aussage ist vom 24.09.12.
> Lass mich rechnen, drei Tage alt?
> twischendurch monierst Du das mangelnde Interesse an diesem Beitrag.
> 
> ...



Und genau diese "Quelle" wurde vor zig hundert Beiträgen und einigen Wochen oder gar Monaten, irgendwo hier im Board genannt. Ich habe allerdings weder ein fotografisches Gedächtnis, noch bin ich Willens, bereits veröffentlichtes immer wieder hervor zu holen.

Und hier ist es nicht wie im VDSF, denn wir veröffentlichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2012)

*AW: DAV-Angler akzeptieren VDSF-Grundsätze*



> Naja, Du musst ja nicht klagen, um aus einem Verein/Verband auszutreten, der Dir nicht passt und einen eigenen aufzumachen...



Das ist zwar absolut wahr!

Aber schon alleine, dass der Dachverband seine Landesverbände da vorsorglich schon an die Kette legen will, spricht ja auch Bände für mich..

Wie gesagt, ich respektiere ja diesen mehrheitlichen Willen der organisierten Angler, speziell der DAV-Angler, dass sie ihre eigenen Grundsätze aufgeben und zum VDSF übertreten wollen.

Was danach alles noch passieren wird, wird genauso spannend sein, wie das elende, widerwärtige und würdelose Gezerre der Verbände und Funktionäre jetzt im Vorfeld..


----------

